# Has anyone used "lamp oil" in their MTH smoke units?



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

I did a search and gave up. 

Manufacturers will always say "voided warranty". However realistically... 

gg


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

*RE: Has anyone used "lamp oil" in their MTH smoke units?*

I use 99% paraffin in a variety of smoke units, but not MTH because I don't have one. The paraffin works very well and has not damaged any of the Aristo (old and new), LGB, and Bachmann smoke units that I have. 

One caution. Do not use paraffin indoors. This is really a liquid form of candle wax and it also used as a food additive. However when used as a smoke fluid, it is evaporated, not burned as it would be in a lamp. Paraffin vapor has very fine droplets and can be inhaled deeply into the lungs where it is very difficult to expel. 

The upside is that it is relatively (at least as compared to other smoke fluids) cheap and it smokes well. 

- gws


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you!

I normally think of this as being a solid, however available as a liquid... interesting. 


Where would I typically buy this? 

Pharmacy, hardware store etc? 


gg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAA Walmart.....


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

oops....


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I buy it at our local five and dime/hardware store. Comes in two kinds, odorless and regular, and it says on the label it's mostly paraffin


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

Me and Rayman use 'ultra pure' lamp oil in our MTH. Never had a problem and smokes good.

I don't know if anyone else uses it but it was Raymond who told me about it so I know he's an 'ultra-pure' user


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, would citronella oil work? two advantages here.... smoke and mosquito repellent dispersion over a defined area. 

This concept would really win my wife over.. 

gg


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

*RE: Has anyone used "lamp oil" in their MTH smoke units?*

you don't want any additives. Some hardware stores carry lamp oil BUT NOT ALL OF IT IS PARAFFIN. Look at the label, should be unscented and 99% pure. 

Paraffin is a general term for a particular type of hydrocarbon. Depending on the chain length, it can be liquid or solid at room temperature. More detail at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paraffin


To further confuse things, this stuff is call kerosene in Britain.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By George Schreyer on 02/01/2009 5:41 PM
you don't want any additives. Some hardware stores carry lamp oil BUT NOT ALL OF IT IS PARAFFIN. Look at the label, should be unscented and 99% pure. 

Paraffin is a general term for a particular type of hydrocarbon. Depending on the chain length, it can be liquid or solid at room temperature. More detail at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paraffin


To further confuse things, this stuff is call kerosene in Britain. 





"Kerosene".... no brainer..... and now I know. 

Thanks .... Simple Kerosene... simple...









gg


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

*RE: Has anyone used "lamp oil" in their MTH smoke units?*

it's NOT what we call Kerosene. You'll flame out your locos if you use it.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By George Schreyer on 02/01/2009 5:59 PM
it's NOT what we call Kerosene. You'll flame out your locos if you use it.




thanks for the input !!!!!!!!!!









gg 


OK, I suspect that we have some MTH smoke buffs here and they use "ultrapure" lamp oil... here in North America would there be any particular brands that I would latch onto... ?


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

*RE: Has anyone used "lamp oil" in their MTH smoke units?*

Read George's info on smoke and smoke units before you do anything you might regret: 

http://www.trainweb.org/girr/tips/tips3/smoke_tips.html


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By George Schreyer on 02/01/2009 5:59 PM
it's NOT what we call Kerosene. You'll flame out your locos if you use it.






What if you thicken it up with a little light oil, like 3-in1? Some trial and error in the bowl of a spoon ought to tell you a lot. Prob'ly not a good idea to fire up the ol' Bunsen burner for this test. You need flameless heat. Bet a soldering iron would work.

Les


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Has anyone used "lamp oil" in their MTH smoke units?*

Citronella? 

Na. When mosquitos smell that, they know people are in the area.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

LAO.

Les


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Pulled this from a thread in the archives dated back to the beginning of '08 and puts things into perspective. 


gg 











I picked up some "ultrapure" "premium" lamp oil at Canadian Tire.... This for my MTH Hudson currently on order... Irony is that the label says the the oil is "smokeless"


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Has anyone used "lamp oil" in their MTH smoke units?*

Ya gots better eyes than I do!


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 02/04/2009 12:45 PM
Ya gots better eyes than I do!

Apologies, I tried to copy paste and massage from another thread... didn't work soo...

Go to the Beginners forum where I reactivated the thread on "More Smoke". Page 4 last entry is mine with a great review of "oils"


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Has anyone used "lamp oil" in their MTH smoke units?*

Johnsons baby oil, harmless and as cheap as chips.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Rod,

"Johnson's baby oil" _burns? . _My mother used to stand me in front of the cookstove after a bath and slather it all over me! She was smiling, too.

Aw, man.....









Les


----------

